# Peritoneal drain placement



## amanda19791 (Aug 22, 2019)

Could so give me some advice to find a code for peritoneal drain placement for 25 week infant? 


*Procedure*:　Peritoneal drain placement


*Indications*:　Patient is a 25-week infant now 8 days old who presented with large amount of pneumoperitoneum on radiograph, abdominal wall discoloration and septic shock. 　Plans to proceed with bedside peritoneal drain placement. 　Consent was obtained from mother over the phone.
*Findings*:　Approximately 30 cc dark brown to bilious free fluid and air in the abdomen expressed
*Specimens:*　None
*Description of Procedure*:　Patient was sedated per the NICU. 　Abdomen was prepped and draped in sterile fashion. 　Standard timeout was performed. 　A 5 mm incision was made in the right lower quadrant abdomen. 　Hemostats were used to dissect in through to the peritoneum. 　There was a rush of dark brown to bilious fluid upon entry as well as air. 　1/4 inch Penrose drain was placed into the abdominal cavity and secured at the incision using a 3-0 Ethibond suture. 　Patient was cleaned and dried. 　A clean gauze was placed to collect the Penrose drain output. 　Patient tolerated the procedure well without immediate complication.


----------



## Tami_F (Aug 22, 2019)

How about 49020 (Drainage of peritoneal abscess or localized peritonitis, exclusive of appendiceal abscess, open)? Per the lay description in Encoder, this code can include the placement of a drain. 
There's a Q&A on Super Coder, as well.


----------



## amanda19791 (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks!!!!


----------

